# Another Screensaver question



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

...for k1s.  

So, if I have a bunch of screen savers that I like (custom screen savers) and a few that I don't, do I have to delete the entire file and start over to get rid of the screen savers I no longer want?  Or is there a way to get them out of the directory without having to start over? 

Not that it's a taxing process, but I'm afraid I'll leave out a step or something crucial, and accidentally make all my books screen savers or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check the last couple of posts in Leslie's FAQ (for the K1) thread stickied to the top of this board. . . .I think that'll answer your question. . . 

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

In theory, I think you should just be able to delete the ones you don't want, but in practice, their names are something like "screensaver_0," "screensaver_1," etc., so it's pretty hard to tell which ones you want to delete.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I was glad to see this question and hoped to see the answer. I have printed both of Leslie's FAQ's and put my new decalgirl screensaver on my KK but I am unable to remove the original screen saver. I have removed the screensaver/picture file and reinstalled the screensaver but the original one is still there! BTW this is also a sreensaver from decalgirl. When I look at the folder with pictures/screensavers in the show hidden folders mode, the only thing I see is the screensaver I want but no hidden folders to delete. I can live with cycling between the two screensavers but not being able to fix this just galls me! 
Any ideas?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sem said:


> I was glad to see this question and hoped to see the answer. I have printed both of Leslie's FAQ's and put my new decalgirl screensaver on my KK but I am unable to remove the original screen saver. I have removed the screensaver/picture file and reinstalled the screensaver but the original one is still there! BTW this is also a sreensaver from decalgirl. When I look at the folder with pictures/screensavers in the show hidden folders mode, the only thing I see is the screensaver I want but no hidden folders to delete. I can live with cycling between the two screensavers but not being able to fix this just galls me!
> Any ideas?


Sounds like you aren't seeing the "system" folder, is that right? You need to set your options to show both hidden files/folders _and_ system files/folders.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

marianner is right...in Windows, you need to show hiden files/folders AND show system files/folders (which has a note next to is saying not recommended)  Once you do the check next to the system files/folders, THEN you can get into the system file and delete the screen_saver folder: which is different than the screensaver folder that you originally put on there.

I had this same problem myself!!!  I turned on the "show hidden files/folders" and couldn't figure out why I still couldn't see what I was looking for!!!  Took several hours and loads of help later before I found the Show system files/folders....

Good Luck!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, thanks! I'll try this when I get home from work today. Didn't think of the system files & folders. As I said, not a big deal but just frustrating!

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

sem said:


> Well, thanks! I'll try this when I get home from work today. Didn't think of the system files & folders. As I said, not a big deal but just frustrating!
> 
> Thanks to all for your help!


Wow, I just reread my post and it sure sounds like I know what I am talking about, huh? 

It IS frustrating!!! I was there myself a few weekends ago. If you have any other questions, just send me a PM or post again and I can try some step by step instructions for Windows XP (what I have)


----------

